# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  ( منتخب أون لاين 8)  vs‏ ( التحرير العشرة 4) ...

## مايقومابي

*‏ ‏                  ،،
‏ ‏                  ،،
‏ ‏                  ،،

بعد قليل سوف تبدأ مباراة منتخب أون لاين والتحرير العشرة

‏ ‏                 ،،
‏ ‏                 ،، 
‏ ‏       ( التوفيق لمنتخبنا )
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بعد قليل متين يعني
التشكيله سرييييييييييييييييييييييع
اضربوا لي اواب يحصلكم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*موفقين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## nona

*بالتوفيق لشباب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*موفقين والله يستركم و تغلبو عشان تسكتو ناس اواب ديل هاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*انا ما مطمئن ما دام البوست فاتحوا مايقومابي
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*اول حاجة..مدربنا دااااك ان شاء الله لحقتوهو امات طه..؟؟!!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*منتخبنا يقوم بعمليات الإحماء
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بعد قليل متين يعني
التشكيله سرييييييييييييييييييييييع
اضربوا لي اواب يحصلكم




:8hhr::8hhr::8hhr:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

موفقين والله يستركم و تغلبو عشان تسكتو ناس اواب ديل هاهاهاهاهاها



:3_13_3[1]::3_13_3[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*سنوافيكم بالتشكيله بعد قليل
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

انا ما مطمئن ما دام البوست فاتحوا مايقومابي



نياهاهاهاااااااااع..

الله يستر بس..!!
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سنوافيكم بالتشكيله بعد قليل



1/ ماسورة النوراني..

2/ مموسر ابو زيد..

3/ مواسير الغالي..

4/ تماسير علي الافندي..

5/ مواسيراك اشخبندي..(محترف اجنبي..)..
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مجهود مقدر يقوم به مدير الكره الجديد (حافظ النور )
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام يا ود حسين يا حكومة الليله معانا هنا ولا شنو هاهاهاهاهاها
ربنا ينصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تشكيلة الفريق :
البلوله موسى البلوله (حارس)
عبد القادر محمد
جمال النور
سيد قطب 
محمد الفاتح
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اون لاين بالزي الأحمر
نجوم العشره بالزي الأصفر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تشكيلة الفريق :
البلوله موسى البلوله (حارس)
عبد القادر محمد
جمال النور
سيد قطب 
محمد الفاتح



 التشكيلة ناقصة ليه

لاعبين كرة قدم خماسية ولا ايه
ألحقنا ببقية التشكيل
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تشكيلة الفريق :
البلوله موسى البلوله (حارس)
عبد القادر محمد
جمال النور
سيد قطب 
محمد الفاتح



ده شنو كلو يوم تشكيلة جديدة..؟؟ 

ما قلت ليكم مدرب ماااااسووووووورة..!!:049:
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

التشكيلة ناقصة ليه

لاعبين كرة قدم خماسية ولا ايه
ألحقنا ببقية التشكيل



نعم كرة قدم خماسية..
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بدأت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*يا مايقومابي..قول للجماعة هناك..تلات تلاتة.....لو ما فازوا المرة دي...فضيحة الكورة الفاتت والحصل فيها افتو جت..!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*هدف لمنتخب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هدف لمنتخب اون لاين



 مبرووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## africanu

*فوق فوق

اون لاين فوق

بــــــــالطول والعرض اون لاين تهز الارض

اواب المــــــــــــاسورة

اصبر علي

مطلع قالوا لي بيان

خلاااااااااص يا اواب قــــــــــارورة
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*منتخب نجوم العشرة يدرك التعادل
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قون تاني لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

منتخب نجوم توتي يدرك التعادل



 اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

منتخب نجوم توتي يدرك التعادل



يا فرحه ما تمت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

قون تاني لمنتخبنا





[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]بالطول بالعرض اون لاين يهز الارض [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يعني النتيجة 2 لمنتخبنا مقابل 1 لناس توتي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تيت تيت اون لاين حديد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مبروك ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لو ما الكبري ده 

مع ارتفاع البحر ده

 ناس توتي ديل كانوا انسحبوا
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ده شنو ده انتو لاعبين بلياردو..؟؟!!

شنو قون تعادل قون...؟؟!!!

الظاهر انتو مش ناس توتي ديل شداد قال ليهم نهي كورة..؟؟؟! طيب دي ما شكوى مضمووووووونة..!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

‏ ‏                  ،،
‏ ‏                  ،،
‏ ‏                  ،،

بعد قليل سوف تبدأ مباراة منتخب أون لاين ونجوم توتي

‏ ‏                 ،،
‏ ‏                 ،، 
‏ ‏       ( التوفيق لمنتخبنا )



متصرين ان شاء لله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انت يا مايقومابي المقعدك برة شنو 
قلت احسن تبقي مراسل صحفي ؟؟
احسن ليك يا عم الشغلانة قالو فيها شرتيت كتير
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

فوق فوق

اون لاين فوق

بــــــــالطول والعرض اون لاين تهز الارض

اواب المــــــــــــاسورة

اصبر علي

مطلع قالوا لي بيان

خلاااااااااص يا اواب قــــــــــارورة




ما تفرح كتير بعد شوية بطبقوا فيكم النظرية الفاتت..

نياهاهاهاااااااااع..

عشان تاني تقعدوني كنبة..!!!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروك وان شاء الله المزيد
*

----------


## nona

*اون لايناب المريخاب حيو حيو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحكم ينقض هدف لمنتخبنا في بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الاوينالاب يا عيني سبب العذاب يا عيني
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الحكم ينقض هدف لمنتخبنا في بداية الشوط الثاني



هو التاني بدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*#ff0000لله حيى الثالث جايى
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*النتيجه الآن ٥ لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الحكم ينقض هدف لمنتخبنا في بداية الشوط الثاني



التحكم فاشل التحكيم فاشل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عقبال الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إصابه طفيفه للاعب نجوم توتي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

النتيجه الآن ٥ لمنتخبنا



 
سيرو وعين الله ترعاكم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هكذا هو فريق أون لاين الذي نعرفه
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

النتيجه الآن ٥ لمنتخبنا




هاهاهاهاهاااااااااي علي مييييييييييييين يا مايقومابي..؟؟!!

اشهر تزيفات في تاريخ الكورة السودانية..

2_12

10_6



وهسه اقطع دراعي...لو النتيجة ما لصاح فريق نجوم توتي..!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف السادس لمنتخبنا
ماشاء الله
أمسكو العجب
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الهدف السادس لمنتخبنا
ماشاء الله
أمسكو العجب



يعني العاشر..!!!!!!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الهدف السادس لمنتخبنا
ماشاء الله
أمسكو العجب



الف مبروك 
عودة الروح
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يعني ناس توتي بقوا يلعبوا كورة مش شداد احماهم
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هاهاهاهاهاااااااااي علي مييييييييييييين يا مايقومابي..؟؟!!

اشهر تزيفات في تاريخ الكورة السودانية..

2_12

10_6



وهسه اقطع دراعي...لو النتيجة ما لصاح فريق نجوم توتي..!!!!!!!



كدي الليله ما تقطعها يا اواب
عم غندور ارفع السكين:phil_24:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إستحواذ كامل لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حركة شينة منك يا اواب 
:049::a022::4_16_1::zxcv23::comeandgetsome::bruce_  h4h0::1 (21):
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*حارس منتخب توتي يحرم مهاجمنا من تسجيل هدفين مضمونين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا جواندي اواب ده مالو زعلان ما دفعتوا ليه باقي قروش تسجيلوه وله شنو ؟
اواب انت عامل زي الرشيد على عمر وهو بكتب في صحيفة المريخ ...
اون لاين خط أحمر ...
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, مايقومابي, Aladdin, ابو شهد, جاميكا, mohammed_h_o, nona+, ساندرا, RED PLANET,[COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"] طارق حامد[/COLOR]
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف السابع من جملة ملعوبه جميله
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كدي الليله ما تقطعها يا اواب
عم غندور ارفع السكين:phil_24:



الاتنين يا قنوان...مش وااااحدة بس..اسأليني انا..انا العارف الحاصل...!!!!
*

----------


## جاميكا

*يا أواب مايقومابي ده اسالني منو
هههههااااااي
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

حركة شينة منك يا اواب 
:049::a022::4_16_1::zxcv23::comeandgetsome::bruce_  h4h0::1 (21):



يا نونا انا بمرق النصيحة..صدقني..ح ترجعوا لكلامي ده..

نياهاهاهاااااع..
*

----------


## جاميكا

*يعني اسع النتيجه كم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قوووون ثامن لمنتخبنا
في الدقيقه الأخيره
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إنتهاء المباراة بفوز منتخب أون لاين 8 / 4
مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا جواندي اواب ده مالو زعلان ما دفعتوا ليه باقي قروش تسجيلوه وله شنو ؟
اواب انت عامل زي الرشيد على عمر وهو بكتب في صحيفة المريخ ...
اون لاين خط أحمر ...



نياهاهاهااااااااع..



عشان كنبة يا طارق..تهئ تهئ..!!!!

انا بقول النصيحة..عشان ناس تلحق الفريييييييييق...وتنقذو من ناس مايقومابي..تهئ..
*

----------


## قنوان

*الليله يا مايقومابي تطلع .................
الناس ديل بياكلوك بي طريقتك
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

يا أواب مايقومابي ده اسالني منو
هههههااااااي



وشهد شاهد من اهلها...!!!:3_13_3[1]:
*

----------


## جواندي

*بعد الاختبارات الفنية يا اخي طارق حامد اتضح
بأن اللاعب اواب محمد ليس في قامة منتخب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ادين التفاصيل الجاب الاقوان ال8 منو
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*الف مبرووووووووك لفريقنا
ويا اواب شكلك كجيتنا المرة الفاتت
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والاربعه حقتهم دي جات هزاز ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*مبروووووك












اولاين









ابو العلمين










حموده

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إنتهاء المباراة بفوز منتخب أون لاين 8 / 4
مبروووك



نياهاهاهاهاهاااااااع...غلبوكم تمنية يا مايقومابي..؟؟!!

التمنية بعد التخفيض طبعا....!!!

يعني حداشر كده صاح..؟؟!!!

تهئ تهئ..

:ANSmile31::ANSmile31:


اطفي اللاب توب بسرعة ويلا اطلعو قبل الكهربا ما تقطع...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مبروووووووووووووووووك والمباراة الجاية مع منو
تفويتة 
دي دورة شنو دي 6 و8 اصلوا لاعبين كورة يد
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

بعد الاختبارات الفنية يا اخي طارق حامد اتضح
بأن اللاعب اواب محمد ليس في قامة منتخب اون لاين




نياهاهاهااااااااع..انتو اختبرتوني بالليزر ولا شنو..؟؟!!

قامة ثم جلس ثم قام..تهئ تهئ..!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ادين التفاصيل الجاب الاقوان ال8 منو



  الشي انتوا لاعبين مع الجميعاب الكاملين
(الجماعة ادوهم خمستاشر)
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

الف مبرووووووووك لفريقنا
ويا اواب شكلك كجيتنا المرة الفاتت




احمد ربك..الكورة دي انتهت اربعة تاشر..!!!!

تهئ تهئ..ما تصدق لي ناس مايقومابي ديل..
*

----------


## africanu

*اواب المــــــــــــاسورة

تاريك كنت كاجينــــــــــــــا 

قعادك في الكنبة كان سبب الهزيمة السابقة

تـــــــــــاني الساحة الشعبية دي الاتجيهـــــــــا ترفع حديد


وتهئ.....تهئ.....تهئ


تمــــــــــاس:-

بخصوص البيان انتظر العقوبـــــــــات يا اواب قـــــــارورة

تــــــــاني الكورة دي الاتلعبهــــــــا في كوبري توتي

هههههاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يااواب انا زاتي ماواقع لي الغلب تمانية دة فريق 
يغلبوهوا في المباراة الاولي ستة يجي يفوز تمانية
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ادين التفاصيل الجاب الاقوان ال8 منو



ما ح يقدر لانو ما عارف اسماء نجوم توتي...تهئ تهئ..
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

النتيجه الآن ٥ لمنتخبنا



الله اكبر:4_16_1:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*لو الكلام ده جد مبروك لفريق اون لاين ولن نرضي بغير الكاس الموره دي فيها كم مباراه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الشي انتوا لاعبين مع الجميعاب الكاملين
(الجماعة ادوهم خمستاشر)



هاهاهاها حرم الجميعاب يغلبوا اون لاين............  خلها  في سرك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إنتهاء المباراة بفوز منتخب أون لاين 8 / 4
مبروووك



الف الف الف مبروك لمنتخبنا 
تفويته
المدرب كروجر ولا ايه
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اواب المــــــــــــاسورة

تاريك كنت كاجينــــــــــــــا 

قعادك في الكنبة كان سبب الهزيمة السابقة

تـــــــــــاني الساحة الشعبية دي الاتجيهـــــــــا ترفع حديد


وتهئ.....تهئ.....تهئ


تمــــــــــاس:-

بخصوص البيان انتظر العقوبـــــــــات يا اواب قـــــــارورة

تــــــــاني الكورة دي الاتلعبهــــــــا في كوبري توتي

هههههاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي






هاهاهاهاااااااااااي..قال كجيتنا..!!

قلت لي غلبتو تمنية..؟؟!!

على اواب..؟؟!!

تنية تشمهوا قدحة...

التمنية دي تشوفها في اتنين...

..في شباككم..وفي رقم فانلة اللاعبين..تهئ تهئ..


عقوبات..؟؟ الزمن ده الزول يقول الحقيقة يلحقوهو امات طه..
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

يااواب انا زاتي ماواقع لي الغلب تمانية دة فريق 
يغلبوهوا في المباراة الاولي ستة يجي يفوز تمانية



كلامك صاح...ده فريق ما بصل خط السنتر..يجي يغلب تمنية..؟؟!!
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

كلامك صاح...ده فريق ما بصل خط السنتر..يجي يغلب تمنية..؟؟!!



 
ووووين ياحبيب فريقكم داك وديناهو الخور

التسجيلات التكميلية وكده

محترفين من العيار الثقيل يمثلون اون لاين

انت قايلهم ناس قريعتي راحت
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا شباب برواقة 

البوست دا جد ولا ترويح

دايرين معلومة مؤكدة وجادة لو سمحتوا
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يا شباب برواقة 

البوست دا جد ولا ترويح

دايرين معلومة مؤكدة وجادة لو سمحتوا



ده الكلام القاعدين نتكلم فيهوا من امبارح لايختلط الجد بالهذل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*البوست جد بس شوية مرح وكدة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يا شباب برواقة 

البوست دا جد ولا ترويح

دايرين معلومة مؤكدة وجادة لو سمحتوا



 
جد يانصر الدين

المباراة انتهت بفوز فريق اون لاين 8-4

والقـــــــــادم احلي ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

جد يانصر الدين

المباراة انتهت بفوز فريق اون لاين 8-4

والقـــــــــادم احلي ان شاء الله



يبقي والله مليون مبروك

ومزيداً من الانتصارات
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مبروووووك....
والله مبرووووووووووك

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مبروووووووووووووك اوينا لاب
عقبال الكاس

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ألف مبروك فريق أون لاين والقائمون على أمره
عقبال الكاس بإذن الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك أون لايناب إنتهت المباراة بفوز منتخب أون لاين ب 8 أهداف مقابل 4 للتحرير العشرة وليس نجوم توتي كما هو مذكور 
نعتذر عن الخطأ في إسم الفريق 
وسنقوم لاحقا بكتابة قائمة بأسماء اللاعبين الجدد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف مبرك للاونلايناب 

وعقبال مانشارك في البطولات الخارجية 

للخماسيات .. الحلم حايصبح حقيقة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الف مبرك للاونلايناب 

وعقبال مانشارك في البطولات الخارجية 

للخماسيات .. الحلم حايصبح حقيقة ان شاء الله



آميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الحلم اصبح حقيقة استطعنا باسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين ان يكون لنا فريق قوى نتباه  به. اكثر من 19 لاعب كل واحد يفوق الاخر فنا 
الشكر كل الشكر لكم 
والى الامام انشاء الله والنصر نصركم يا اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف الف مبروك والى الامام انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروووووووووووووووك النصر
 بشائر الانتفاضة الحمراء بانت في كل الدروب
*

----------


## acba77

*بالطول بالعرض اون لاين يهز الارض
مليون مبروك عقبال الكاس

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*يا عيني...ده حتى اسم الفريق اللاعب معاهم ما عارفنو..؟؟!!

عشان تصدقوا كلامي يا اعضاء..
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الف مبرك للاونلايناب 

وعقبال مانشارك في البطولات الخارجية 

للخماسيات .. الحلم حايصبح حقيقة ان شاء الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

يا عيني...ده حتى اسم الفريق اللاعب معاهم ما عارفنو..؟؟!!

عشان تصدقوا كلامي يا اعضاء..



يا أوااااااب عذببببببببتنا !!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أوااااااب عذببببببببتنا !!



انتو معذبين منتندى وفريق بي حالو...
*

----------


## acba77

*المباراة الجاية متين ومع من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

